
Developer Rebuilds Twitter in a Week - qhoxie
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Developer_Rebuilds_Twitter_in_a_Week
======
lbrandy
As a fellow blogger, I'm sympathetic for the bait&switch of clever headlining
but... seriously. Saying someone "rebuilt twitter" when you meant only
twitter's client-side? That's like saying you re-engineered the space shuttle
with a coat of paint.

